# Random noises thread



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Post random noises here

Nyeh


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Gbakrbdhdbrheyeh


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Belh


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Stuck in 2016?
(T-poses)


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Yessir! I will always be stuck in 2016 *t poses*!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

You cannot break the t!


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

I am asserting dominance!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Why would someone name their toy brand this
Lmaooooooo


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh my god! What the frick!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

_*PPNC
JUST GO PLAY!!!*_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Erroooool


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 30, 2022)

insert Raze sounding like a siren with his new jumpscare
why minitoon
why


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

*does a towel call*

GETURRR-GUH!

GETURRRRRRRRRRR-GUH


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Wa


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

Meow meow meo--AAAUUUGH!!!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Noot Noot


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

LEEDLE LEEDLE LEEDLE LEE.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Blah blah blah


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> *does a towel call*
> 
> GETURRR-GUH!
> 
> GETURRRRRRRRRRR-GUH


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 30, 2022)

Finally, a thread where I don't have to make sense.

*Screeches for no reason*


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

MAMA SAY MAMA SAH MAMA KOOSAH


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


>


Towelly
“You wanna get high?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 30, 2022)

*FLASH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jun 30, 2022)

Some good noises here
Be warned for some loud = funny


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 30, 2022)

I DON'T LIKE THEM PUTTING CHEMICALS IN THE WATER THAT TURNS THE FRIGGIN FROGS GAY


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> I DON'T LIKE THEM PUTTING CHEMICALS IN THE WATER THAT TURNS THE FRIGGIN FROGS GAY


GAY FROGS


----------



## Fatal (Jun 30, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> GAY FROGS


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2022)

Honk


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 30, 2022)

Fatal said:


>


Yes


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2022)

Ribbit


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 1, 2022)

(Fox screech)


----------



## t o m (Jul 11, 2022)

Here's a good noise


----------



## ben909 (Jul 12, 2022)

Fatal said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jul 24, 2022)

AAAAAAAA


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 25, 2022)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 25, 2022)

A


----------



## ben909 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

MEOW MEOW CAT CHOW!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 28, 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADRIAN!!!


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 28, 2022)

Fushurururururu!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2022)

*murrf*


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 4, 2022)

Alugalugalugalugalug.


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 4, 2022)

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECH


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 5, 2022)

OHHH MY DOG... OH LONG JOHN... OH LONG JOHNSON... OH DON PIANO... WHY I EYES YAH... ALL THE LIVE LONG DAY...


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 5, 2022)

pppfffttt


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 6, 2022)

WUBBA LUBBA DUB DUUUUB!!


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Nov 13, 2022)

Bbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 13, 2022)

*fart*


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Nov 14, 2022)

BONLESS PZZA


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 14, 2022)

RAOORRR RAAR RAWWER RAAR RAH RAH RAARR RARR ALUG ALUG ALUG


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 14, 2022)

Mawrf


----------



## Faustus (Nov 14, 2022)

GNYAAAARG! FTUT! HUNUNGA! RATAKAKATARAPPAFAROOOOOOOOOG!!!
(That's my central heating)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

*High Pitch Screaming* thats me in my pillow rn


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 14, 2022)

Faustus said:


> GNYAAAARG! FTUT! HUNUNGA! RATAKAKATARAPPAFAROOOOOOOOOG!!!
> (That's my central heating)


----------

